# Spartan Tuned 6.4 Plowing Question



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

What tune do you guys use to plow with. I just deleted everything and tuned. Holy cow is it a different truck. What do you guys do?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

the 275hp most of the time....the 310 when I needed to put the snow back on the roof of the building......

enjoy the tunes and you won't be able to stop smiling now.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

You need a truck detuned for plowing , the stock power is more than enough .


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

jmac5058;1496993 said:


> You need a truck detuned for plowing , the stock power is more than enough .


Never!

Friend of mine runs 275 usually while he's plowing. Bumps up to the 310 or 350 when things really get serious.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

6.4's run crazy good with just a few mods, you wont be lacking in the power depatment! haha Run whatever you want. Less will probably be more for you, you want to keep traction.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd run the lowest tune or tow tune. The high HP tunes seem to fuel a lot at low RPMs to fire the turbo's which is a waste for plowing.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

plowguy43;1497127 said:


> I'd run the lowest tune or tow tune. The high HP tunes seem to fuel a lot at low RPMs to fire the turbo's which is a waste for plowing.


Thats what I was thinking. To easy to cook a tranny or torque converter, etc with the added load on the truck. The 275 is a beast! i must say, but I would never keep any traction on that tune. Still wearing off the stock continentals, which we all know lack in this department. Thanks for the answers! I am leaning toward 210 tow or 50.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

All kidding aside, I ran the 275 tune for two seasons with out a problem. It's all in the footwork, as far as fuel usage, there wasn't any wasted compared to other tunes. In the end, you'll again running a higher tune all the time unless your a 18 year old......

Those BS tires need to be burned off and replaced. I've had excellent luck with Goodyear AT/S. I'm running the 200hp on my 6.7 as a daily driver and will run it plowing


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Trust me you have to see dogg plow and then you can understand why ??


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

oh yah SHOPPING CARTS Run from him Plus his tune is 275 and a Boat load of Coffee so understand his Foot work is from DD COFFEE


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

DIRISHMAN;1497401 said:


> Trust me you have to see dogg plow and then you can understand why ??


and they say you can't drifted and plow at the same time.......LOL


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

1olddogtwo;1497461 said:


> and they say you can't drifted and plow at the same time.......LOL


:laughing::laughing: God I wish Ihad that on Video at you know where


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

have fun with it, I do


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

DIRISHMAN;1497464 said:


> :laughing::laughing: God I wish Ihad that on Video at you know where


not this one?


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok You win Nice brings back Memories seein all that white on the ground kinda gets me thinkin


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

I just tuned and deleted mine this year. Can't wait to try it out in the snow.
running the 210 tow tune..... 
SO much difference!! It's really like a new truck! wesport


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

I personally am still trying to figure out which tune I want to use all year long. Currently I am on 300 and . I am thinking 210 non tow is where I will settle.


----------

